# Most Beautiful Kitchen Equipment



## ErikC (Jan 1, 2008)

Most of the kitchen equipment I have is simply useful, while some were inherited. But my favorites are the ones that have their own inherent beauty aside from their usefulness. 

My absolute faves are the copper bowls, and they are prominently displayed. Some are actually used, as they are the best thing ever when beating egg whites or cream, but I love them all just for the looks.

What's your most beautiful piece of kitchen equipment?

(And don't mention spouses -- if only because they would not appreciate being referred to as equipment )


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 1, 2008)

my cookware is copper (French or Belgian) or  Le Creuset,  my range a Wolf, my counters granite, maple cabinets...it's a pretty  attractive place.  Took me 51 years to get there. Hope to keep using it in good health for some time ... that's why I got a pot of black eye peas on the fire right now!  Happy 2008!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, it's hard to choose just one  I've always liked pretty things - my Cutco knives have the pearl handles and I recently started collecting Le Creuset bakeware - I love them  I also have a newly renovated kitchen with granite countertops and a ceramic floor, so the entire environment is beautiful: 

Kitchen:






Countertop: 





I'm told by a friend who is a geology professor that the red spots in the granite are garnet, so I have semi-precious stones in my countertops


----------



## ErikC (Jan 1, 2008)

I love granite tops! Once I own a house, that's the first improvement I will make! In fact, maybe even in my next car....


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 1, 2008)

just remember granite is hard, so whether you put a glass down too hard on the counter or smash your head into it in your car...owwww...


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 1, 2008)

Most of my equipment is utilitarian and my kitchen though beautiful has a look that a lot of folks now have - dark cherry cabinets, pretty granite, stainless appliance setc.

I recently got a beautiful platinum Mikasa dinner set (8 of everything) that is gorgeous.  I also got some beautiful mugs and glasses from Mikasa that are strikingly beautiful. 

Finally my friend recently came back from Turkey and gifted me turkish coffee cups.  They are ruby red with gold accents and a gold tsp and are simply stunning.  I love to display them in my kitchen china cabinet. 

I am going to India in the next two weeks for business and then taking a trip to Dubai and hoping to buy some unique stuff from there for my kitchen.  They have beautiful arabian inspired china that I would love to display in my kitchen.


----------



## Caine (Jan 1, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> just remember granite is hard, so whether you put a glass down too hard on the counter or smash your head into it in your car...owwww...


 
Just out of curiosity, how often do you drive your car around in the kitchen with your head sticking out of the window?

To answer the question, my *Gunter Wilhelm knives* are the prettiest things in my kitchen, 






except for me, of course.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't but ErikC was thinking of equipping his next car with granite.

nice cleaver btw


----------



## ErikC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that was correct; but on second thought, it might not improve my gas mileage much, right?


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome granite you have there GotGarlic.
Is it Santa Cecilia?


----------



## DrThunder88 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not copper cookware, but I've taken a shine to my Farberware Advantage pots and pans.  Brushed stainless may be utilitarian, but I have no desire to see my ugly mug in my cookware anyhow!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

DrThunder88 said:


> It's not copper cookware, but I've taken a shine to my Farberware Advantage pots and pans.  Brushed stainless may be utilitarian, but I have no desire to see my ugly mug in my cookware anyhow!


Hey Doc, I think your cookware is beautiful! Is it a new set?


----------



## DrThunder88 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fairly new, thank you!  I got them a few months back.  The aluminum skillet and nonstick skillet notwithstanding (nor the All-Clad butter warmer!), the set of pans was on clearance at my local ACO for $30.  The other pans were all acquired in the last month or so.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, you did good Doc! That's a mighty nice set of cookware at an awesome price!!!


----------



## gauzzastrip (Jan 2, 2008)

GotGarlic - your kitchen looks like how I am looking to re-do mine, thanks for giving me some idea's


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice set DrThunder88, congratulations.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 4, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> just remember granite is hard, so whether you put a glass down too hard on the counter or smash your head into it in your car...owwww...


 
I cannot believe I am admitting this, but I have broken several wine glasses on my granite.................


----------



## Clienta (Jan 4, 2008)

My most beautiful piece would be a hand painted tureen from Mackenzie Childs, that we received as a wedding gift.  

I too have broken some wine glasses on granite as well as a bottle of wine.....I was opening it & accidentily hit the counter when I pulled out the cork.  The bottom broke right off & very good wine went everywhere.  It was very sad.


----------



## sabalex (Jan 7, 2008)

*Affinity DeBuyer*

The best stainless steel will be the Affinity of De Buyer


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2008)

wysiwyg said:


> Awesome granite you have there GotGarlic.
> Is it Santa Cecilia?



Thanks, I love it  I don't know what kind it is - I'll email the kitchen designer and ask. A lot of people have asked me what it is and where it came from.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2008)

gauzzastrip said:


> GotGarlic - your kitchen looks like how I am looking to re-do mine, thanks for giving me some idea's



You're welcome - glad to help 

So far, I haven't broken anything on it *knock on wood*. It's just so nice to cook in a beautiful kitchen with the new Calphalon cookware DH gave me for Christmas  Not to mention the adorable berry-shaped Le Creuset casserole dishes he gave me, too. Another beautiful addition to the kitchen


----------



## sage™ (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't wait until I get my kitchen redone...it will still be tiny though.=o(  lol  I do all my prep work and stuff on a 2 1/2 square area between my stove and sink. I have decided I'm gonna go with Silestone instead of granite though.


----------



## Claire (Jan 18, 2008)

I have to say my cooking equipment is more for use over beauty.  The copper I once had simply was not worth the work it took to keep it looking nice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, I love it  I don't know what kind it is - I'll email the kitchen designer and ask. A lot of people have asked me what it is and where it came from.



Hi, again. I heard from the kitchen designer, and yes, it's St. Cecelia Dark, from Brazil. And the red spots are indeed garnet. Way cool


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 18, 2008)

It's so hard to pick. My kitchen was a very dark, scary place til we re-did it last spring so everything in it is beautiful to me because it's so functional. My Calphalon cookware, my Katana knives, my stove and venthood, the red brick chimney I uncovered during the renovation. I do have a beautiful antique pressed glass punch bowl that one of my children found for me at a junk shop. It's huge and I keep it on the dining table filled with fruit so the boys can snack at will. I think that may be the thing I find most beautiful.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 19, 2008)

GotGarlic,
I have a Santa Cecilia slab on my living room (on a built in shelf/table) that looks very similar to the pic you posted.  That's why I guessed it.


----------



## Blondelle (Mar 4, 2008)

I would have to say my Staub and All-Clad stainless cookware. I love the shapes and design of the All-Clad cookware. I used to think the Le Creuset was gorgeous, until I saw a piece of Staub. I especially love the colors with the lighter highlights in the lettering and the bands like the Basil, Eggplant, Grenadine and Sunflower colors, and their fish, and rooster knobs. Just stunning! Almost too pretty to cook with...LOL!


----------



## CookNow (Mar 4, 2008)

I would have to throw in a vote for Staub as well; we have an oval cocotte in the pimento red, and that thing is just beautiful. I also own lots of LeCreuset, (some handed down from my grandmother, who is 92!) and now a couple of copper pieces (Mauviel, and Baumalu) that just beg to be cooked in. So I guess the cast iron and/or copper cookware are my favorites.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 24, 2008)

I would say my chrome KA mixer and my yellow and flame enameled cast iron cookware.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 24, 2008)

One of my All Clad fry pans with red and green bell pepper and red onion sauteing inside it or my saucier with some sort of sauce simmering away.

My Calphalon oval dutch oven in Cabernet red is great to look at, too.


----------



## Saphellae (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think I have anything beautiful, but I'm happy that my father bought me a whole set of Henkels pots and saute pan last time I went to visit, which is my first nice set of pots/pans (I'm 23).  I am thankful my father is a chef! When he heard I was taking such an interest in cooking he was thrilled. I have always loved to bake and can make a really moist, flavorful banana bread (low fat too.. mmm). But I have never had to cook until I moved out, and I'm starting to love it.

They may not be as good as alot of your things, but I really like them.  It's nice to have something shiny, stainless steel, and distributes heat well compared to the (pardon my French) s****y stuff where you have to replace them every couple of months.

I also really like my Henkels set of knives that I purchased on my own a little over a month and a half ago.

S.O has a really cute sushi set that we use once in a while when he has time to make sushi.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't posted here, mostly  because our kitchen is one step above a campfire.  Will stay so until we get  the  $$$$ for a major renovation.  However, what I think is beautiful in our  goofy  old kitchen are  our wonderful pieces of cast iron.  Love them and most of them have such a great history because they  are so old.  Unfortunately  we'll  never know  their history  because  they  can't talk.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 24, 2008)

that is just beautiful, u must love cooking in there.


babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 24, 2008)

In my mind, the most beautiful thing in my _rustica_ Mexican kitchen is the color, especially the talavera tiles. The picture below is the "before" shot...


----------



## simplicity (Apr 25, 2008)

Not  really kitchen equipment, but what I like best is my Kosta Boda (Swedish) art glass pieces , bowls and vases.  I like the  watercolor on my kitchen wall.  I have computer generated , framed designs of  colorful field peas, and in another, a couple of pears. I have some framed demitasse spoons in silver with semi-precious stones in the handles, the gift from a close friend in Mexico.

Yes, I like my pots and pans.  They are practical.  I am not.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 25, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> In my mind, the most beautiful thing in my _rustica_ Mexican kitchen is the color, especially the talavera tiles. The picture below is the "before" shot...


Oooooh, Karen, your kitchen is absolutely beautiful!!!! Did you do the paint and the tile? That color is delicious - my livingroom is almost the exact same color and it makes me happy every time I walk in there. I adore talavera ceramics and tiles, too. Thank you so much for sharing these pics.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks so much, Fisher's Mom. We do love color, and we designed the new kitchen, but Mexicans are so skilled at working with concrete and tile, so we did not do the work. My countertops are stained and polished cement - I know that is also being done in the states, and I couldn't recommend it more highly. I can put a hot pan directly on the counter and not hurt it. It makes me so happy to cook there...A few days ago, I walked into the kitchen and DH said "Welcome to your kingdom! All of your loyal subjects are ready to do your bidding" as he pointed to each appliance. Very cute. I feel very blessed.


----------



## luvs (Apr 25, 2008)

either my wusthoff or my le creuset.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 25, 2008)

Mexico Karen - I'm interested in concrete/tile kitchen countertops.  Can you tell me more about the stained and polished concrete/cement?   And the tile?  I love that look. It seems to be a classic in Mexico and slow to catch on here.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 25, 2008)

Simplicity, I sent you a personal email with some additional links, but since there is a big difference in construction techniques and labor costs between Mexico and  the US, I'm not sure if I can be of much help.  I also googled "polished cement counter tops" and came up with alot of info.


----------



## fireweaver (Apr 25, 2008)

Karen, i'm going to have to second the "hurray!" over your kitchen (the tilework is amazing!) and the fascination with stained concrete...off to peruse google!

i think my most beautiful kitchen items are my lenox fancy china, 





but my nicest bit of kitchen *equipment* would def. be my katana chef's knife.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Apr 25, 2008)

Fireweaver, the china is indeed beautiful. I'll bet you can set a stunning table with it (I am seeing a beautiful cobalt blue tablecloth with violet napkins, lacy white flower arrangement).


----------



## Claire (Apr 27, 2008)

Simplicity, I, too have a couple of Kosta Boda vases that were given to me as a farewell gift when I left Ft Monroe, Virginia.  I love them.  They are such a part of my home now, 20 years later, that I don't think much of them.  Yes, I use them for flowers and cuttings at times.  I was surprised when I threw a Christmas party a few years ago and a Swedish friend who had not been in the dining room before spotted them and was delighted that I had the good taste to own Kosta Boda, immediately recognising them.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 27, 2008)

Mexico Karen - Thanks for your help.

Claire - I have one tall blue vase as a centerpeice for my kitchen table.  The sun hits it at just the right angle to show the colorations.  They are special.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the looks of my copper cookware hanging from the ceiling.  I recently gave most of my stainless away, and now use copper and cast iron.  IMO few kitchen items look better than hand hammered copper with cast iron handles.  My kitchen is vintage 80's with all the "upgrades" of the era.  Jennair, formica, built in oven and micro, etc.  It will put you to sleep.  I am moving into a new home within the year, and the priority will be a form follows function kitchen.


----------



## sankum (Apr 30, 2008)

Erik,
I love my knives and pots. Also my cutlery set which was gifted to  me by my husband. now you know why it is my fav 

btw saw your soup blog. Awesome! I will surely give them a try...you know I love soups!!!!


----------

